# lanzarote



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

could any1 please tell me if it is the normal thing for 3 or so agents to sell the same buisness on there website please help


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

francisbl said:


> could any1 please tell me if it is the normal thing for 3 or so agents to sell the same buisness on there website please help


Yes, its normal and sometimes different prices too!

jo xxx


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

jojo said:


> Yes, its normal and sometimes different prices too!
> 
> jo xxx


thanks thats what made me wonder


----------

